# Pony rearing for no reason



## sunnyalicia123 (7 May 2014)

Hi my pony has just started a new vice which is resulting him to rear up and nap.
He has had his teeth,back,saddle and everything checked.Feet are up to date ect...
I got on him a couple weeks back and he started napping at the gate and he pulled me out of the indoor through the tiniest of spaces and everytime i got a meter near the door again he reared and spun.Then just this weekend he started napping and rearing a small bit after he had got out of it for a while. I was jumping him on the weekend in a 30cm class (he usually jumps 75cm but has been schooled for a while and starting again) and i had trouble getting him into the ring when he started rearing but eventually got him round then i went into a 50cm class and got him over the first after being led in and he just went out of control naped towards the judges box reared up verticle till i was on his bum then he bucked and reared up verticle again and he has never ever done this before and i want some advice what to do with his cause hes such a beautiful pony is there anythingg i can try to gett him out of this or am i best sending him off for someone else to do it?thanks a x


----------



## sunnyalicia123 (7 May 2014)

sunnyalicia123 said:



			Hi my pony has just started a new vice which is resulting him to rear up and nap.
He has had his teeth,back,saddle and everything checked.Feet are up to date ect...
I got on him a couple weeks back and he started napping at the gate and he pulled me out of the indoor through the tiniest of spaces and everytime i got a meter near the door again he reared and spun.Then just this weekend he started napping and rearing a small bit after he had got out of it for a while. I was jumping him on the weekend in a 30cm class (he usually jumps 75cm but has been schooled for a while and starting again) and i had trouble getting him into the ring when he started rearing but eventually got him round then i went into a 50cm class and got him over the first after being led in and he just went out of control naped towards the judges box reared up verticle till i was on his bum then he bucked and reared up verticle again and he has never ever done this before and i want some advice what to do with his cause hes such a beautiful pony is there anythingg i can try to gett him out of this or am i best sending him off for someone else to do it?thanks a x
		
Click to expand...

 he is also 14.h coming up 9 and is a british riding pony


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 May 2014)

OP  you're posting in the "new riders and owners" section, which leads me to believe that you are either young, or inexperienced, or this is your first pony - or all of these!

And if any one, or all, of those situations is the case, then something like rearing is an issue that you really do need an expert to help you with as it is a horrible thing when horses start doing it, and there could well be all sorts of reasons for it.

What bit are you riding him in? Coz it may be something as simple as change of bit. 

Often rearing starts with a pain issue, and then becomes a habit. It can also be the ultimate form of nappiness if you like, i.e. the refusal to go forward. 

I think you need some expert help. Personally I am not an advocate of "sending horses away for schooling" UNLESS the rider also goes as well! As YOU are the one who needs to be able to learn to deal with this issue and although "sending away" may help with any basic issues, the thing is only likely to recur unless you and the pony are educated together.

One of the things that's highly likely is that your pony isn't fully comfortable in you yet as his "herd leader". If you want to know what is meant by this, look on the Michael Peace website. Michael is a highly accomplished horseman and specialises in working with difficult horses and educating riders to "Think Equus", i.e. try to get inside your horse's brain to figure out what is happening. Horses like to be part of a herd, and YOU need to be the herd leader in the relationship, not the horse. The problem with your pony at the moment is that HE is calling the shots and saying that he is the herd leader, and the rearing is an evidence of that.

I think you need to ask around locally for who could help you with this pony. Please don't underestimate rearing, it can be very dangerous indeed and left unchecked you could be badly injured. This is something you need professional help with........... and, sorry, but this isn't what you probably want to hear, but you may have to face the reality that perhaps this pony isn't the right one for you as he's doing something which could potential not just harm you physically but also cause you to go off riding for good because rearing is a very frightening thing to have happen to you, and any of us on here who've been riding for any length of time, would hesitate to tackle it.

So please, get expert advice asap. I personally would recommend an "Intelligent Horsemanship" practitioner as they will have the right approach for this sort of problem. Ride with company rather than solo, to minimise the risk of nappy behaviour; and for your own safety you may need to stay away from shows until you're on the way to getting this sorted.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 May 2014)

When a horse/pony that isn't normally nappy or backwards thinking suddenly starts to put a lot of effort into resisting work, my first thought is to rule out pain as a cause.


----------



## sunnyalicia123 (8 May 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			OP  you're posting in the "new riders and owners" section, which leads me to believe that you are either young, or inexperienced, or this is your first pony - or all of these!

And if any one, or all, of those situations is the case, then something like rearing is an issue that you really do need an expert to help you with as it is a horrible thing when horses start doing it, and there could well be all sorts of reasons for it.

What bit are you riding him in? Coz it may be something as simple as change of bit. 

Often rearing starts with a pain issue, and then becomes a habit. It can also be the ultimate form of nappiness if you like, i.e. the refusal to go forward. 

I think you need some expert help. Personally I am not an advocate of "sending horses away for schooling" UNLESS the rider also goes as well! As YOU are the one who needs to be able to learn to deal with this issue and although "sending away" may help with any basic issues, the thing is only likely to recur unless you and the pony are educated together.

One of the things that's highly likely is that your pony isn't fully comfortable in you yet as his "herd leader". If you want to know what is meant by this, look on the Michael Peace website. Michael is a highly accomplished horseman and specialises in working with difficult horses and educating riders to "Think Equus", i.e. try to get inside your horse's brain to figure out what is happening. Horses like to be part of a herd, and YOU need to be the herd leader in the relationship, not the horse. The problem with your pony at the moment is that HE is calling the shots and saying that he is the herd leader, and the rearing is an evidence of that.

I think you need to ask around locally for who could help you with this pony. Please don't underestimate rearing, it can be very dangerous indeed and left unchecked you could be badly injured. This is something you need professional help with........... and, sorry, but this isn't what you probably want to hear, but you may have to face the reality that perhaps this pony isn't the right one for you as he's doing something which could potential not just harm you physically but also cause you to go off riding for good because rearing is a very frightening thing to have happen to you, and any of us on here who've been riding for any length of time, would hesitate to tackle it.

So please, get expert advice asap. I personally would recommend an "Intelligent Horsemanship" practitioner as they will have the right approach for this sort of problem. Ride with company rather than solo, to minimise the risk of nappy behaviour; and for your own safety you may need to stay away from shows until you're on the way to getting this sorted.
		
Click to expand...

 i posted in new horse and rider because i didnt no where else to put it sorry,so therefor im not an inexperienced rider young nor is my pony new butt he was in a snaffle a while back then he got changed into a wilkie (thats when he started rearing probaby cause) and then this weekend hes been in a new schule universile with losenge and thats when he went loopy so yet its probably the bit cause we can rule out pain for sure he likes to school in it so i think i might stick to the snaffle for now what do you think?thanks a x


----------



## be positive (8 May 2014)

sunnyalicia123 said:



			i posted in new horse and rider because i didnt no where else to put it sorry,so therefor im not an inexperienced rider young nor is my pony new butt he was in a snaffle a while back then he got changed into a wilkie (thats when he started rearing probaby cause) and then this weekend hes been in a new schule universile with losenge and thats when he went loopy so yet its probably the bit cause we can rule out pain for sure he likes to school in it so i think i might stick to the snaffle for now what do you think?thanks a x
		
Click to expand...


I think your pony is saying it does not like the poll pressure of the wilkie or universal, if a pony starts rearing the last thing to put on it is a stronger bit which will stop it from going forward freely, if it was happy in a snaffle go back to that, if you really need something a little stronger think about using a different mouthpiece rather than something that has any leverage. He probably is ok in a normal schooling session but for jumping feels restricted, a lesson or two with an experienced trainer may help you find what works best.


----------



## dodgers89 (8 May 2014)

Is he doing a proper full height rear of just picking his front feet up and jumping sideways? My horse is currently doing the latter and it's freaks the hell out of me when he does it. I've found long reining to be a big help. If he's stressed and rears a bit, I can control him without freaking out because I'm on the ground. It's done wonders for my confidence and his.


----------



## sunnyalicia123 (8 May 2014)

yes he schools fabulous in the snaffle but for jumping he needs a little extra to stop his runnig in the fences but ill just stick to the snaffle thanks guys a x


----------



## sunnyalicia123 (9 May 2014)

dodgers89 said:



			Is he doing a proper full height rear of just picking his front feet up and jumping sideways? My horse is currently doing the latter and it's freaks the hell out of me when he does it. I've found long reining to be a big help. If he's stressed and rears a bit, I can control him without freaking out because I'm on the ground. It's done wonders for my confidence and his.
		
Click to expand...

full up rears x


----------



## Boulty (9 May 2014)

Hi, what's your grass and turnout regime like at the moment and what's he being fed? If your grass is lush and he's being turned out on it then I'd say that if this is new / worsening behaviour that may be your cause. Lots of people are having their horses turn into demon monsters from hell right now cos of the Spring grass (even horses that are normally right lazy sods). As an example a few weeks ago mine was using any and every excuse to buck, rear, nap, shoot backwards and generally be as excitable and distracted as possible. This co-incided exactly with his first taste of Spring grass after a winter of just hay and haylage! If grass IS suspected I'd trial magnesium oxide (most calmers have it in) for a few weeks at the higher end of the suggested dose for his weight and see if it helps as the rapidly growing grass at this time of year can be quite deficient it in.


----------



## Kaylum (9 May 2014)

Do you free schooling him or lunging him? What's he like without a rider? Also what are you feeding him?


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 May 2014)

If he's only started rearing and napping since you have tried stronger bits on him, try something that is not so strong.


----------

